# How many plants can i grow in a 5x5 tent with a 1k watt hps?



## EsC420PoT

I was thinking hopefully 12.... But I can't help but feel that 12 might be to many for the space? Also, I was curious about if i was doing soil, would it be all bad to just have a 20 gallon tote full of water mixed with nutes and what not under constant airpumps with airstones. And just simply water the plants as needed while the nute water just chills in the tote? Or would this ruin the water or something??  Any help greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## buddogmutt

12 is fine...im here's my 5x5x7....im running 15..also under 1000w


----------



## EsC420PoT

Nice! thanks buddog, ima def put atleat 14 to 16 then Thanks bro. Another question i hav e for you buddog, since you seem to be doing the same grow that i intend to do. Whats the most you'v gotten from a harvest with that 5x5 1k hps? And does Anyone know about my other question? About me putting a 20 gallon tote full of water mixed with nutes and what not under constant airpumps with airstones. and just use that for a couple weeks to water the plants with until it gewts low and i'd refill?


----------



## nouvellechef

Sure. When I used to run Fox Farms in soil. I made big 32gal batches. I found the PH stayed more stabilized in big batches.

As far as how many in that area. It's all relevant. Each person will be doing it diff. Like me. I only run 4, 8gal pots in a 4x4. But I run multiple strains in each pot so I am not stuck with one strain with only running a few pots. Much much easier to tend to couple pots than manage many.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I also run fewer plants in my grow space. I am in 10sqft but I only have 2 plants. The difference is that I grow my plants much bigger, like bushes. 

You can keep the water in the grow area like you suggested with the aeration going but you have to be careful to not let the water get more than 75*f.


----------



## EsC420PoT

ah thanks guys, chef, how much do you roughly yield off them 4 plants in 4x4 out of curiosity? And Hushpuppy, I hella forgot about water temps... I can def get a thermometer or something, but what are the levels that i can range in? like whats the lowest possible so i know to stay inbetween that and 75*. Also, what can i use to some what heat control the water to fluctuate and stay around those levels? Thanks


----------



## nouvellechef

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> ah thanks guys, chef, how much do you roughly yield off them 4 plants in 4x4 out of curiosity? And Hushpuppy, I hella forgot about water temps... I can def get a thermometer or something, but what are the levels that i can range in? like whats the lowest possible so i know to stay inbetween that and 75*. Also, what can i use to some what heat control the water to fluctuate and stay around those levels? Thanks



Well it depends on strain. But high end 3.5lb's, low prob 2lb.


----------



## Kushluvr

I like 4 plants per light also! ive done 16 per 1k though...i yield better from fewer and less work in the end! training is key!

no training needed when the room has 16...maybe top once early!


----------



## EsC420PoT

darn! see that's what i'm hoping for, is AT LEAST 2 pounds.. So darn... now im feeling discouraged about doing 14 to 16 plants... How many plants do you seriously suggest for a 5x5 1k watt chef? (By the way i'm doing soil on this particular grow, just FYI). To at least get 2 pounds? And i know theres a million other variables to take into account, but lets just pretend i'm a super pro grower and do everything exactly as you, what do you think?

Also, back to this question as well,  does anyone know what I can use to some what heat control the water to fluctuate and stay around the appropriate levels? Thanks


----------



## nouvellechef

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> Damn! see that's what i'm hoping for, is AT LEAST 2 pounds.. So damn... now im feeling discouraged about doing 14 to 16 plants... How many plants do you seriously suggest for a 5x5 1k watt chef? (By the way i'm doing soil on this particular grow, just FYI). To at least get 2 pounds? And i know theres a million other variables to take into account, but lets just pretend i'm a super pro grower and do everything exactly as you, what do you think?
> 
> Also, back to this question as well,  does anyone know what I can use to some what heat control the water to fluctuate and stay around the appropriate levels? Thanks



Don't worry about the temp in your water for soil. Last thing on your list. It's up you about how many. Gonna yield somewhat the same whether it be 15 plants or 4. One just needs longer veg time. If you have the time, go less and veg for 12-16 weeks. Multiple toppings and tie them down good. 4, 8gal plus size pots in a 4x4 will fill the place up when done right. 12oz per bucket is not unrealistic. With practice that is.


----------



## EsC420PoT

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the temp in your water for soil. Last thing on your list. It's up you about how many. Gonna yield somewhat the same whether it be 15 plants or 4. One just needs longer veg time. If you have the time, go less and veg for 12-16 weeks. Multiple toppings and tie them down good. 4, 8gal plus size pots in a 4x4 will fill the place up when done right. 12oz per bucket is not unrealistic. With practice that is.



Lol right on bout the temp of water thing. And *darn* good to know. So, I'll probably do 6 to 8 plants then, and just simply top and LST/tie down. As for the part when you say "If you have the time, go less and veg for 12-16 weeks." so do you mean veg for 12-16 weeks and flower for less than 2 months?  Because I was hoping to get a harvest every 3 to 4 months with this setup using soil. Which i was thinking vegging for 1-1 1/2 months and flowering for 2-2 1/2 months. What you think?


----------



## buddogmutt

okay, my last grow was jack herer...off 10 plants i pulled 648g's dry...all were LST'd..in 3gal pots


----------



## bubba902

aww man do I wish I had your light + space.. That is just beautiful Budd!


----------



## buddogmutt

lol....thanks..that was a great batch


----------



## Budders Keeper

I do 6 in my 5x5 space. 1.5-2.5 lbs.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi bdm the photo above surely wasnt them at harvest was it!!!!
T4


----------



## buddogmutt

cam was with my daughter during harvest so didnt get pics..this was roughly 3-3 1/2wks from harvest


----------



## EsC420PoT

BUDDOG!! BEAUTIFUL!!! And          2.5 off 6? Now i really don't know how many plants to put lol!  So buddog, you had them 10 plant sin a 5x5 space??


----------



## Ruffy

id keep less plants and veg more. 16 plants, you wont be able to move them or work in the room. take your time, dont rush and dont be greedy. youll produce more each time you grow, learn first then yeild more. good luck and bust out the pics


----------



## buddogmutt

yep...sure did...wanna see???? its not what i did...its how i did it bro...enjoy..


----------



## EsC420PoT

See thats what I want! Right on, how much that grow tent go for ya? I was gonna make my own but would much rather not go threw the trouble lol

Hm.... I'll probly just do 12 cause I for some reason just feel that i'm going to get more despite the fact i know that has nothing to do with it lol. And i like things to be in sets of 4 when it comes to growing, 10 is an odd number to me lol. But Just my opinion


----------



## buddogmutt

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> okay, my last grow was jack herer...off 10 plants i pulled 648g's dry...all were LST'd..in 3gal pots


.......


----------



## EsC420PoT

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> .......


ok fine! 10! lol maybe less


----------

